# My "let's see some ab's" by the end of 2015 Journal.



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Thought I'd get the ball rolling with another journal following on from my old one: OldJournal.

The aim this year (before 2016) is ultimately to recomp, adding size and cutting fat.

If I could get to a *BF% low enough to make out something that vaguely represents ab's*, I'll consider it a sucess. :thumb:

I have a D-Hacks anavar only cycle all ready to go with supporting supplements to do at some point this year.

I also have some Crystal Labs DNP which I won't be using anytime soon.

I also have some D-Hacks T5 Extreme (ECA with DMAA) which I'm on as of today.

I'm sure it'll change (probably to a PPL), but for now I'm on an upper/lower 4 day split Mon/Tue Thur/Fri which is focusing on 3 sets of 12, then bumping the weight up and working up to 3 sets of 12 again. Previously I've only ever really tried 3x5, 5x5 and briefly a PPL.

It'll go something like this:



> *Mon / Upper A*
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


That's all for now!

Update 19/08/15: Much has changed, on a 4 day split, test e & anavar cycle.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Date | Daily Calories | G's of Pro/Carb/Fat | Pro/Carb/Fat | Strength | Cardio | Notes*

*Week 1*

16/02/2015, 2150, 219g/183g/61g, 41/34/25, Upper A 12x48.5kg 12x86kg 7x36kg, None, Half T5 08:00.

17/02/2015, 2440, 190g/227g/84g, 31/38/31, Lower A 8x71kg 10x51kg 15x45kg, None, Half T5 08:00.

18/02/2015, 2350, 210g/261g/52g, 34/47/19, REST, None, Whole T5 08:00.

19/02/2015, 2570, 169g/277g/87g, 26/43/31, Upper B 12x51kg N/A, 10x51kg, None, Half T5 08:00.

20/02/2015, 2480, 199g/269g/71g, 32/43/25, Lower B 8x61kg, 9x121kg, 15x51kg, None, Half T5 08:00.

21/02/2015, 2790, 143g/324g/102g, 21/46/33, REST, None, Whole T5 08:00.

22/02/2015, 3150, 162g/286g/140g, 22/37/41, REST, None, None.

*Week 2*

23/02/2015, 2490, 198g/214g/81g, 33/36/31, Upper A 8x56kg 2x141kg 8x38.5kg, None, None.

24/02/2015, 2450, 172g/207g/93g, 29/35/36, Lower A 2x91kg 10x56kg 15x55kg, None, Half T5 08:30.

25/02/2015, 2040, 157g/166g/71g, 33/34/33, REST, None, Half T5 08:00 & Half T5 13:30.

26/02/2015, 2440, 180g/235g/77g, 31/39/30, Upper B 8x58.5kg (BW-25)x10, 10x56kg, None, Half T5 08:30 & Half T5 13:30.

27/02/2015, 1890, 151g/197g/40g, 34/45/21, Lower B, 6x140kg, 10x61kg, 15x57.5kg, None, Half T5 08:30.

28/02/2015, 3870, 168g/470g/146g, 17/49/34, REST, None, None.

01/03/2015, 2870, 133g/309g/102g, 20/46/34, REST, None, None.

*Week 3*

02/03/2015, 2600, 170g/285g/82g, 27/44/29, Upper A 10x51kg, 5x101kg, 10x31kg, Cycling 10 min 4km 80 cal, None.

03/03/2015, 2290, 158g/222g/76g, 29/40/31, REST/ILL, None, None.

04/03/2015, 2790, 174g/333g/84g, 25/48/27, REST/ILL, None, None.

05/03/2015, 2550, 173g/258g/88g, 27/41/32, REST/ILL, None, None.

06/03/2015, 2730, 134g/322g/94g, 20/48/32, Upper A 5x56kg, 3x141kg, 8x36kg, None, None.

07/03/2015, 2480, 133g/252g/152g, 18/35/47, REST, None, None.

08/03/2015, 4430, 176g/299g/225g, 18/30/52, REST, None, 12oz Burger for Dinner.

*Week 4*

09/03/2015, 2530, 190g/225g/87g, 31/37/32, Upper A 6x61kg, 5x146kg, 8x41kg, None, None.

10/03/2015, 2830, 171g/304g/91g, 25/45/30, Lower A 3x91kg 10x61kg 15x65kg, None, None.

11/03/2015, 2600, 195g/237g/95g, 30/37/33, REST, None, None.

12/03/2015, 2490, 164g/247g/94g, 26/40/34, Upper B 7x61kg (BW-25)x12, 12x56kg, None, Half T5 13:30.

13/03/2015, 2670, 109g/273g/102g, 18/44/38, REST, None, Neck/Shoulder ache.

14/03/2015, 2500, 97g/228g/119g, 16/39/45, REST, None, None.

15/03/2015, 2400, 145g/333g/89g, 21/49/30, REST, None, None.

*Week 5*

16/03/2015, 2770, 65g/145g/61g, 19/42/38, REST/AWAY, None, None.

17/03/2015, 3800, 156g/267g/158g, 20/34/46, REST/AWAY, Walking 120 min 7 miles 800 cal, None.

18/03/2015, 2100, 139g/195g/81g, 27/38/35, Upper A 6x61kg, 5x148.5kg, 12x31kg, None, DNP 150mg 13:00.

19/03/2015, 1940, 171g/167g/67g, 35/34/31, Lower A 5x81kg, 10x61kg, 10x70kg, None, DNP 150mg 08:00.

20/03/2015, 2630, 176g/324g/62g, 27/51/22, REST, None, DNP 150mg 08:00.

21/03/2015, 2460, 104g/318g/71g, 18/55/27, REST, None, DNP 150mg 08:00 & 13:00.

22/03/2015, 3050, 84g/339g/119g, 12/49/39, REST, None, DNP 150mg 08:00.

*Week 6*

23/03/2015, 4100, 138g/384g/177g, 15/42/43, BodyWeight Workout (AWAY), None, None.

24/03/2015, 4360, 225g/348g/133g, 26/40/34, REST/AWAY, None, None.

25/03/2015, 3520, 181g/326g/118g, 23/42/34, REST/AWAY, None, None.

26/03/2015, 2210, 171g/208g/65g, 33/39/28, Upper A 6x61kg, 3x151kg, 8x36kg, None, Half T5 13:00.

27/03/2015, ?, ?, ?, Lower A 5x81kg, 10x63.5kg, 10x75kg, None, None.

28/03/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

29/03/2015, 2830, 101g/303g/131g, 14/43/42, REST, None, None.

*Week 7*

30/03/2015, 2670, 150g/314g/85g, 23/48/29, Upper A 6x61kg, 4x153.5kg, 8x41kg, None, None.

31/03/2015, 2740, 159g/219g/115g, 25/34/41, Lower A 5x91kg, 10x66kg, 12x80kg, None, None.

01/04/2015, 2950, 205g/269g/126g, 28/35/37, REST, Cycling 45 min 22.6km 550 cal, None.

02/04/2015, 2175, 176g/257g/51g, 32/47/21, Upper B (5x63.5kg)3, (12,10,10x-25), (10x61)3, None, None.

03/04/2015, 2726, 190g/296g/94g, 27/42/30, Lower B (10x61kg)3, 3x140kg, (12x85kg)3, None, None.

04/04/2015, 2572, 90g/310g/107g, 14/48/37, REST, None, None.

05/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 8*

06/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

07/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

08/04/2015, 2300, 167g/158g/100g, 30/29/41, Upper A (6x61kg)3, 5x156kg, (8,6,6x41kg)

09/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

10/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

11/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

12/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 9*

13/04/2015, 2836, 127g/175g/129g, 22/29/49, REST, None, None.

14/04/2015, 3084, 275g/200g/119g, 37/27/36, REST, None, None.

15/04/2015, 2122, 125g/222g/65g, 25/45/30, Random Upper, None, None.

16/04/2015, 2905, 229g/246g/104g, 32/35/33, Lower B (10x61kg)3, (12x80)3, (12x45)3, None, None.

17/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

18/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

19/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 10*

20/04/2015, 2286, 153g/206g/87g, 28/37/35, Upper A (6x60kg)3, 5x150kg, (8x35kg), None, None.

21/04/2015, 3038, 179g/352g/94g, 24/47/29, Lower A (7,6,6x80kg), (8x50kg), (10x60kg)3, None, None.

22/04/2015, 2733, 195g/214g/116g, 29/32/39, Cycling 5 min 2.2km 45 cal, Spinning 55 min 25.5km ? cal, None, None.

23/04/2015, 2945, 222g/296g/91g, 30/40/29, Upper B (8,7,7x60kg), (12,14,14x60kg), None, None.

24/04/2015, 2586, 209g/241g/84g, 33/37/30, Lower B (10x60kg)3, (10x80)3, (12x45)3, None, None.

25/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

26/04/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 11*

27/04/2015, 1861, 131g/224g/46g, 28/48/23, Upper A (7x60kg)3, 5x150kg, (10,10,7x35kg), Spinning 25 min, 11.2km ? cal, None, None.

28/04/2015, 2811, 246g/218g/77g, 39/34/27, Lower A (8,8,9x80kg), (10x50kg)3, (30x40kg)3, None, None.

29/04/2015, 2061, 127g/260g/48g, 26/52/22, REST, None, None.

30/04/2015, 2633, 228g/232g/84g, 35/35/30, Upper B (10x45kg), (11,12,12x62.5kg), None, None.

01/05/2015, 1752, 114g/203g/50g, 27/47/26, REST, None, None.

02/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

03/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 12*

04/05/2015, 495, 53g/51g/10g, 42/39/19, Upper A (12,10,10x50kg), 6x150kg, (10,10,9x30kg), Spinning 30 min, 10.7km 420 cal, None, None.

05/05/2015, 1402, 99g/113g/40g, 33/37/30, Lower A (10x60kg)7, (10x40kg)7, (30x35kg)5, None, None.

06/05/2015, 1012, 124g/68g/26g, 50/27/23, Spinning 30 min, 17.1km 418 cal, None, None.

07/05/2015, 1490, 200g/107g/29g, 54/28/18, Upper B, None, None.

08/05/2015, 1689, 171g/186g/29g, 40/44/16, Lower B, None, None.

09/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

10/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 13*

11/05/2015, 2240, 175g/266g/50g, 32/48/20, Upper A, None, None.

12/05/2015, 2100, 175g/203g/63g, 34/39/27, REST, None, None.

13/05/2015, 2540, 155g/69g/320g, 25/25/50, Lower C, None, None.

14/05/2015, 2000, 127g/58g/240g, 26/26/48, Upper B, None, None.

15/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

16/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

17/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 14*

18/05/2015, 1710, 143g/132g/65g, 34/31/35, Upper A, None, None.

19/05/2015, 2280, 238g/217g/48g, 42/38/19, Lower A, Cycling 90 min, 32km 690 cal, None.

20/05/2015, 2610, 211g/284g/67g, 33/44/23, REST, Cycling 90 min, 41km 890 cal, None.

21/05/2015, 2320, 214g/231g/46g, 39/42/19, Upper B, None, None.

22/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

23/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

24/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 15*

25/05/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

26/05/2015, 2560, 174g/313g/66g, 27/49/24, Upper A, None, None.

27/05/2015, 2600, 218g/276g/63g, 35/43/22, Lower A, None, None.

28/05/2015, 1980, 140g/207g/63g, 29/42/29, REST, None, None.

29/05/2015, 1570, 171g/114g/22g, 51/34/15, Upper B, Cycling HIIT 3x30sec bursts 15 min, 7 km 170 cal, None.

30/05/2015, 1520, 146g/88g/62g, 38/23/38, Lower B, Cycling LISS 30 min, 13.8 km 326 cal, None.

31/05/2015, 1220, 97g/131g/48g, 29/39/32, REST, None, None.

*Week 16*

01/06/2015, 1350, 150g/80g/44g, 46/24/30, Upper A, Cycling Fasted LISS 08:30 90 min, 40 km 835 cal & Cycling LISS PWO 45 min, 17.8 km 357 cal, None.

02/06/2015, 2750, 209g/196g/125g, 30/41/29, Lower A, None, None.

03/06/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

04/06/2015, 2760 calories, 202g/165g/128g, 31/25/44, Upper B, None, None.

05/06/2015, 2500 calories, 157g/190g/124g, 25/30/45, REST, None, None.

06/06/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

07/06/2015, 2420 calories, 196g/179g/100g, 32/29/38, Upper A, None, None.

*Week 17*

08/06/2015, 2000 calories, 198g/175g/56g, 40/35/25, Lower A, None, None.

09/06/2015, 3130 calories, 178g/357g/105g, 23/46/31, REST, None, None.

10/06/2015, 2380 calories, 171g/153g/119g, 29/26/45, REST, None, None.

11/06/2015, 2830 calories, 209g/158g/152g, 30/22/48, Upper B, None, None.

12/06/2015, 2140 calories, 190g/83g/123g, 35/15/50, Lower B, None, None.

13/06/2015, ?, ?, ?, Arms, None, None.

14/06/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 18*

15/06/2015, 2690 calories, 186g/204g/129g, 27/30/43, Upper A, None, None.

16/06/2015, 2950 calories, 205g/250g/123g, Lower A, None, None.

17/06/2015, 3210 calories, 155g/345g/117g, 20/45/35, REST, None, None.

18/06/2015, ?, ?, ?, Upper B, None, None.

19/06/2015, ?, ?, ?, Lower B, None, None.

20/06/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

21/06/2015, ?, ?, ?, REST, None, None.

*Week 19*

22/06/2015, 2690 calories, 213g/221g/104g, 32/33/35, Upper A, None, None.

23/06/2015, 2510 calories, 194g/195g/103g, 32/31/37, Lower A, None, 1ml/300mg Test E, 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron, 0.5mg Adex @ 18:45.

24/06/2015, 3280 calories, 207g/295g/115g, 27/39/34, REST, None, 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 08:20.

25/06/2015,

26/06/2015,

27/06/2015,

28/06/2015,


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Mon 16/02/15 - Upper A*

Bench 15x21, (12x48.5)x3.

Deadlift 15x41, (12x86)x3.

Overhead press 15x21, 10x36, 7x36, 9x36.

2150 calories.

41/34/25 pro/carb/fat.

219g of Protein.

Half T5 at 08:00.

A good day! Perhaps my deadlifts should be geared more toward 5-8 reps rather than 12 though?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck mate, I always prefer to keep my deadlifts in the 3-5 range but everyone is different.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck with this mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Good luck mate, I always prefer to keep my deadlifts in the 3-5 range but everyone is different.


Cheers Wardy, as time goes on I'll tweak it.

Think deadlifts will probably end up being 3x5 so I can add a load more weight.

Squats will probably end up around 3x8-10.

Same with bench 3x8-10.

It's just a case of figuring out what responds better to volume in comparison to small heavy sets. Before I've only really ever done heavy sets of 5 so not sure what works best for me yet.



Andy0902 said:


> Good luck with this mate :thumbup1:


Thanks Andy!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

best o'luck


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Tue 17/02/2015 - Lower A*

Squat 15x21, 10x41 (8x71)x3.

Straight Leg Deadlift (10x51)x3.

Calf Extension Machine 15x25, (15x45)3.

2440 calories.

31/38/31 pro/carb/fat.

190g of Protein.

Half T5 at 08:00.

Weighed in at bang on 13st this morning.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Wed 18/02/2015 - Rest Day*

2350 calories.

34/47/19 pro/carb/fat.

210g/261g/52g.

Whole T5 08:00.

Had knee ache yesterday lunch time so bought some cod liver oil to take along with my flax seed, multi vit, zinc & magn, vit c.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Thur 19/02/2015 - Upper B*

Bench 15x21, (12x51)3.

Chins 10xBW-20kg, 8xBW-25kg, 7xBW-30kg.

Yates Rows (10x51)3.

2570 calories.

169g/277g/87g | 26/43/31 pro/carb/fat.

Half T5 08:00.

Can't do chin ups after bench to save my life!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Fri 20/02/2015 - Lower B*

Squat 15x21, 10x41, 8x61

Leg Press 16x41, 15x51, 14x81, 13x101, 9x121

Calf Extension Machine 15x30, (15x51)3

2480 calories.

199g/269g/71g | 32/43/25 pro/carb/fat.

Half T5 08:00.

*Sat 21/02/2015 - REST*

2790 calories.

143g/324g/102g | 21/46/33 pro/carb/fat.

Whole T5 08:00.

*Sun 22/02/2015 - REST*

3150 calories.

162g/286g/140g | 22/37/41 pro/carb/fat.

Probably should of ate a bit less on Sat/Sun but overall a good week in my opinion.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Second week, feeling no different!

*Mon 23/02/2015 - Upper A*

Bench 15x21, 8x41, 10x56, (8x56)2.

Deadlift 10x51, 8x71, 5x101, 5x121, 2x141.

Overhead press 10x21, 8x31, (8x38.5)3.

2490 calories.

198g/214g/81g | 33/36/31 pro/carb/fat.

*Tue 24/02/2015 - Lower A*

Squat 15x21, 10x41, 8x61, 5x81, 2x91, 5x81, 6x76.

Romanian DL 10x41, (10x56)3.

Calf Extension Machine 20x25, 15x45, (15x55)3.

2450 calories.

172g/207g/93g | 29/35/36 pro/carb/fat.

Half T5 08:30.

Perhaps lower calories slightly? Add some HIIT on Wed/Sat?

Or just carry on as am, no cardio.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Subbed. Good looking routine mate :thumbup1: best of luck.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Wed 25/02/2015 - REST*

2040 calories.

157g/166g/71g | 33/34/33 pro/carb/fat.

Half T5 08:00 & Half T5 13:30.

*Thur 26/02/2015 - Upper B*

Bench 15x21, 10x41 (8x58.5)3.

Chins (10xBW-25)3.

Yates Rows 12x41, (10x56)3.

2440 calories.

180g/235g/77g | 31/39/33 pro/carb/fat.

Half T5 08:30 & Half T5 13:30.

Felt very positive/strong/focused all throughout yesterdays Upper B workout. Need more of those each week!


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Good job man weights going up.

Watch that diet though keep it consistent !


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> Good job man weights going up.
> 
> Watch that diet though keep it consistent !


Yeah.... Reporting in about that.... I had a take away on Saturday.... 

*Fri 27/02/2015 - Lower B*

Romanian DL 12x41, (10x61)3.

Leg Press 16x40, 15x60, 14x80, 13x100, 12x120, 6x140.

Calf Extension 15x35, (15x57.5)3.

1890calories.

151g/197g/40g, 34/45/21.

Half T5 08:30.

*Sat 28/02/2015 - REST*

3870calories.

168g/470g/146g, 17/49/34.

*Sun 01/03/2015 - REST*

2870calories.

133g/309g/102g, 20/46/34.

Got a stinking cold today, so probably gonna go do a 50-75% weight routine rather then going all out. Don't want to avoid the workout and feel bad for missing one, but don't want to have this cold any longer then I can help it.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Felt ill yesterday, feel ill today. Went to gym yesterday just for hell of it and did a 75% effort workout. Gonna miss it today as feeling weak and ill still. Will try keep calories on point and pick up hopefully Thursday if it's cleared a bit by then.

*Mon 02/03/2015 - Upper A*

Bench 15x21, 8x41, (10x51)3.

Deadlift 12x41, 10x61, 8x81, 5x101.

Overhead press 10x21, (10x31)3.

2600 calories.

170g/285g/82g, 27/44/29 pro/carb/fat.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Why are your weights always ending in 1 lol? curious.

Good work mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

silverzx said:


> *Date | Daily Calories | G's of Pro/Carb/Fat | Pro/Carb/Fat | Strength | Cardio | Notes*
> 
> 16/02/2015, 2150, 219g/183g/61g, 41/34/25, Upper A 12x48.5kg 12x86kg 7x36kg, None, Half T5 08:00.
> 
> ...



View attachment 167128


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 167128


Haha!  Was waiting for a comment like that Tekkers.

It's simple really..

Date, Calories, P/C/F (in grams), P/C/F in %'s, Strength training main set weights, Cardio, Supplements/Notes.



> Date | Daily Calories | G's of Pro/Carb/Fat | Pro/Carb/Fat | Strength | Cardio | Notes


It's more for my benefit then anything else..



ImmortalTech said:


> Why are your weights always ending in 1 lol? curious.
> 
> Good work mate.


Most the bars at gym weigh silly numbers like 21.5kg so I just put 21 instead of 20.

Been ill since Monday and cars out of action so been cycling everywhere and working on car in evenings.

Going gym tonight as feel fair bit better now!

Food from last few days:

03/03/2015, 2290 calories, 158g/222g/76g, 29/40/31, REST/ILL, None, None.

04/03/2015, 2790 calories, 174g/333g/84g, 25/48/27, REST/ILL, None, None.

05/03/2015, 2550 calories, 173g/258g/88g, 27/41/32, REST/ILL, None, None.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

So I got over my illness and got back into it on Friday with an Upper A workout.

I then proceeded to have a nice dirty Sunday which involved a 12 oz burger at a pub and many other goodies (almost a whole large milky bar).

06/03/2015, 2730, 134g/322g/94g, 20/48/32, Upper A 5x56kg, 3x141kg, 8x36kg, None, None.

07/03/2015, 2480, 133g/252g/152g, 18/35/47, REST, None, None.

08/03/2015, 4430, 176g/299g/225g, 18/30/52, REST, None, 12oz Burger for Dinner.

Yesterday, back on track, probably personal best from dead lift to date.

Need to really start thinking of cardio or eating less as I don't appear to be losing any body fat at all. Perhaps put some in on Wed/Sat when I'm not lifting weights?

*Monday 09/03/15 Upper A*

Bench 15x21, 10x41, (6x61)3.

DL 10x61, 8x71, 5x101, 4x121, 5x146.

OHP 12x21, 8x31, 8x41.

2530 calories.

190g/225g/87g, 31/37/32 pro/carb/fat.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

No news is good news right? Wrong.

Been away on business trips this Mon/Tue and same next Mon/Tue/Wed so had no miss the gym.

As far as diets going, not THAT well. Slipped up a bit over the weekend and mon/tue. Got my head on straight again so will try my hardest to stick with it now as I'm on week 5 and although seeing strength increases haven't lost any body fat at all, if anything have put it on.

*Tuesday 10/03/15 Lower A*

Squat 15x21, 8x41, 6x61, 6x81, 3x91.

Romanian DL 10x41, (10x61)3.

Calf Extension Machine 20x25, 15x45, (15x65)3.

2830calories.

171g/304g/91g, 25/45/30 pro/carb/fat.

*Thur 12/03/2015 - Upper B*

Bench 15x21, 10x41 (7x61)3.

Chins (12xBW-25)3.

Yates Rows 12x41, (12x56)3.

2490calories.

164g/247g/94g, 26/40/34 pro/carb/fat.

Half T5 13:30.

*Wednesday 18/03/15 Upper A*

Bench 15x21, 10x41, (6x61)3.

DL 10x61, 8x71, 5x101, 4x121, 5x148.5.

OHP 12x21, (12x31)3.

2100 calories.

139g/195g/81g, 27/38/35 pro/carb/fat.

DNP 150mg 13:00.

Oh yeah, taking 150mg of DNP every morning as of yesterday.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't know how some you meat heads eat 4,000+ calories a day.

Been away on business Mon/Tue/Wed and took full advantage of all you can eat breakfast, paid for meals etc and have been all over the shop with stomach cramps.

Back to the gym in 40 minutes thank ****, seem to go off the rails completely when FREE food is concerned (on business trips)! :thumb:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Really feeling the all you can eat buffet lunch times this week (that ends tomorrow, probably for the best). 

30/03/2015, 2670, 150g/314g/85g, 23/48/29, Upper A 6x61kg, 4x153.5kg, 8x41kg, None, None.

31/03/2015, 2740, 159g/219g/115g, 25/34/41, Lower A 5x91kg, 10x66kg, 12x80kg, None, None.

01/04/2015, 2950, 205g/269g/126g, 28/35/37, REST, Cycling 45 min 22.6km 550 cal, None.

Dead lifts going up, grip is suffering / proving to be the weak link with them.

Also doing straight leg dead lifts the following day for legs seems to be tapping into my lower back slightly which isn't particularly comfortable.

Bench seems to be stalling around 61kg which is the most I've ever got it to, even on 5x5 and 3x5 I struggled to pass the 66kg mark.

Squats are still going up, 91kgx5 in 3 sets.

Cycled couple of miles to gym and back and did 45 min on the bike with 3 x 30 second high intensity bursts at 10 min, 20 min and 30 min markers.

Going to try and get cardio in on at least 1 or 2 rest days a week as I'm getting fatter. Really need to concentrate on my diet as well. I'm in a bit of a state at the moment where I find it hard to refuse free food.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

wondered what had happened to your old thread.

subbed and commented for a green tick


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

So... Been away 3 weeks on work, had gym access the last two weeks so have been using that 4 times a week.

Here's the last two weeks of training:

*Monday 20/04/15 Upper A*

Bench 15x10, 10x30, 8x50, (6x60)3

DL 12x51, 8x90, 5x130, 5x150

OHP 15x10, 10x20, 6x40, (8x35)3

*Tuesday 21/04/15 Lower A*

Squat 12x20, 12x40, 8x60, (7,6,6x80)

Romanian DL 10x40, (8x50)3

Calf (L Press) 15x30, 15x40, (10x60)3

*Wednesday 22/04/15*

Cycling 5 min 2.2 km 45 cal

Spinning 55 min 25.5 km ? Cal

*Thursday 23/04/15 Upper B*

Bench 15x21, 10x41, (8,7,7x60)3

Yates Row ® 15x41, (12,14,14x60)3

Lat p down 15x30, 12x35, (8x40)3

Rope p down 15x10, 12x15, (8x20)3

Spinning 15 min 7.3 Km ? Cal

*Friday 24/04/15 Lower B*

Squat 12x20, 12x40, (10x60)3

Leg press 12x50, 12x70, (10x80)3

Calf Mach 12x25, 12x40, (12x45)3

*Monday 27/04/15 Upper A*

Bench 15x10, 10x40 (7x60)3

DL 12x40, 10x60, 5x100, 5x150

OHP 15x10, 10x25, (10,10,7x35)

Spinning 25 min 11.2 Km ? Cal

*Tuesday 28/04/15 Lower A*

Squat 15x20, 12x40, 8x60, (8,8.9x80)

Romanian DL 12x30, (10x50)3

Calf (L Press) Straight, toe in, toe out (10,10,10x40)3

*Thursday 30/04/15 Upper B*

Rope pdow 15x15, 15x17.5, (12x20)3

Bench 15x20, 15x40, (10x45)3

Yates Row ® 15x40, (11,12,12x62.5)3

My partner then decided to leave/break up with me this Monday so it's really given me some negative energy to feed off in regards to diet and training! I feel like an absolute worthless piece of shiit atm.

Just a little summary of the week so far... I know calories are stupidly low but f**k it, my body doesn't seem to respond with fat loss unless I go extreme.

*04/05/2015 Upper A*

495 Cal, 53g/51g/10g, 42/39/19 pro/carb/fat.

Bench 15x10, 12x40, 12x50, 10x50, 10x50, 8x40.

DL 12x40, 12x60, 10x90, 8x110, 6x150, 10x60.

OHP 12x20, 10x30, 10x30, 9x30.

Spinning 30 min 10.7 Km 420 Cal.

*05/05/2015 Lower A *

1402 Cal, 99g/113g/40g, 33/37/30 pro/carb/fat.

Squat 12x20, 10x40, 10x60, 10x60, 10x60, 10x60, 10x60, 10x60, 10x60.

Romanian DL 10x30, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40.

Calf (L Press) Straight, toe in, toe out 10,10,10x35, 10,10,10x35, 10,10,10x35, 10,10,10x35, 10,10,10x35.

*06/05/2015 Cardio*

1012 Cal, 124g/68g/26g, 50/27/23 pro/carb/fat.

Spinning 30 min 17.1 km 418 Cal.

That anavar in my draw is also looking a lot more tempting.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sh!t news about the break up dude, but on the plus side..... more gym time and nice reason to get in better shape for those nights out on the pull!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

dan23 said:


> Sh!t news about the break up dude, but on the plus side..... more gym time and nice reason to get in better shape for those nights out on the pull!


More gym time but she never stopped me doing gym anyway, she was good as gold.

And nights out on the pull isn't exactly my style.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Another solid day of diet / training! Imagine the gains if I was on Test E for 12 weeks!

*Thursday 07/05/15 Upper B*

1489 Cal, 200g/107g/29g, 54/28/18 pro/carb/fat.

Bench 15x20, 10x40, 11Fx50, 10x50, 10x50, 10x50.

Chins 15-25BW, 10-25BW, 8F-25BW, 6F-25BW.

Yates Row ® 10x40, 10x55, 13x50, 16x45, 20x40.

Sat Bar Curl 15x5, 12x10, 15x12.5, 15x12.5.

Cycling 60 min 29.1km 627 cal.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

VODKA TONIGHT!!!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*11/05/2015*

2240 calories, 175g/266g/50g, 32/48/20.

*Upper A*

Bench

15x20kg

12x40kg

7x60kg

5x60kg

8x50kg

7x50kg

Dead Lift

15x50kg

12x70kg

8x110kg

8x153kg

Overhead Press

15x20kg

12x30kg

8x35kg

7x35kg

6x36kg

*12/05/2015*

2100 calories, 175g/203g/63g, 34/39/27.

*13/05/2015*

2540 calories, 155g/320g/69g, 25/50/25.

*Lower C*

Leg Press Machine

12x30kg

12x50kg

12x70kg

12x90kg

12x110kg

Leg Extension Machine

20x15kg

15x25kg

15x35kg

15x45kg

15x55kg

15x65kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

10,10,10x38kg

10,10,10x38kg

10,10,10x38kg

*14/05/2015*

2000 calories, 127g/240g/58g, 26/48/26.

*Upper B*

Bench

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x50kg

10x50kg

9x50kg

6x50kg

Assisted Chin Ups

14x-30kg

11x-30kg

10x-30kg

Yates Rows (Reverse Grip)

15x20kg

15x40kg

15x50kg

17x50kg

16x50kg

16x50kg

*18/05/2015*

1710 calories, 143g/132g/65g, 34/31/35.

*Upper A*

Bench

15x20kg

12x40kg

12x53kg

8x56kg

8x53kg

Dead Lift

15x40kg

12x70kg

6x110kg

6x161kg

Overhead Press

15x20kg

12x30kg

11x33kg

9x36kg

*19/05/2015*

2280 calories, 238g/217g/48g, 42/38/19.

*Lower A*

Squat

10x20kg

10x40kg

12x60kg

10x80kg

4x100kg

3x110kg

Romanian Dead Lift

12x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

10,10,10x35kg

10,10,10x35kg

10,10,10x35kg

Cycling 90 min, 32km 690 cal.

*20/05/2015*

2610 calories, 211g/284g/67g, 33/44/23.

Cycling 90 min, 41km 890 cal

*21/05/2015*

2320 calories, 214g/231g/46g, 39/42/19.

*Upper B*

Bench

15x20kg

12x40kg

9x55kg

8x55kg

8x55kg

Assisted Chin Ups

16x-30kg

12x-30kg

12x-30kg

Yates Rows (Reverse Grip)

16x40kg

16x53kg

18x53kg

18x53kg

8x70kg

Sat Bar Curl

15x5kg

30x10kg

20x12.5kg

18x15kg


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In for this


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Any progress pics mate? Sounds like your going strong. Keep it up


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> Any progress pics mate? Sounds like your going strong. Keep it up


There you go bud.

It's slow and steady progress but progress nevertheless. My dead lift is also at an all time high, 6x160kg.

*23/05/2015*

? calories, ?g/?g/?g, ?/?/?.

*Lower B*

Squat

15x20kg

12x40kg

12x60kg

12x80kg

5x100kg

4x110kg

Leg Press

15x30kg

15x50kg

12x70kg

12x90kg

12x110kg

6x120kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x25kg

12,12,12x35kg

12,12,12x40kg

10,10,10x45kg

*26/05/2015*

2560 calories, 174g/313g/66g, 27/49/24.

*Upper A*

Bench

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x50kg

4x60kg

8x55kg

Dead Lift

15x50kg

12x70kg

10x110kg

6x160kg

Overhead Press

15x20kg

12x30kg

8x40kg

8x40kg

4x40kg


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice one mate good work, lifts are coming along very nicely. Legs are showing good shape there as well. Keep it up mate interested to see how you progress 

PS - top notch t shirt tan.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

The dirty word... How about some cardio?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> Nice one mate good work, lifts are coming along very nicely. Legs are showing good shape there as well. Keep it up mate interested to see how you progress
> 
> PS - top notch t shirt tan.


Cheers dude! Yeah, they're slowing improving. Just trying to mix it up and do a mixture of volume and intensity rather then doing exactly the same thing over and over.

Hah, the T-Shirt tan! :thumb: Peeling worse then a snake at the moment though!



musclemate said:


> The dirty word... How about some cardio?


How often should I be doing it? And we talking HIIT or LISS? Also, that means eating more to compensate for expended calories..? Or we talking being in a decent deficient (e.g. 500-750 calories)?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd just try adding in some hiit cardio and keep diet the same. Should help shift some of the weight


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> I'd just try adding in some hiit cardio and keep diet the same. Should help shift some of the weight


Will possibly give that a go, even if it is 15 minutes after the weights suppose it'll help!

Yesterday felt like I had a really good squat session!

*27/05/2015*

2600 calories, 218g/276g/63g, 35/43/22.

*Lower A*

Squat

15x20kg

12x40kg

12x60kg

12x80kg

8x100kg

4x115kg

Romanian Dead Lift

15x30kg

15x40kg

15x60kg

15x75kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x25kg

12,12,12x35kg

12,12,12x45kg

12,12,12x35kg


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Just for fun... :thumb:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Been doing a lot of reading into Keto diets and anavar/test-E cycles.

Looks like I'm leaning toward doing a 10 week Test E 600mg/week & 8 week 100mg Anavar course.

Getting f**king anoying seeing everyone juiced up and developing 5-10 times faster then me!

Proposing doing something along lines of:

*First Test E & Anavar 10 Week Cycle*

1-10 Test E (600mg/week)

2-12 hCG 1000iu/week

1-8 Anavar 100mg/day

1-8 Proviron 50/100mg/day

1-pct Adex 0.5mg/mon/thur

14-18 (3 weeks after last Test E)

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Clomid 100/50/50/50

Anyway, moving on... Some solid workouts over the last few days!

*28/05/2015*

1980 calories, 140g/207g/63g, 29/42/29.

*29/05/2015*

1570 calories, 171g/114g/22g, 51/34/15.

*Upper B*

Bench

15x20kg

15x40kg

12x55kg

11x55kg

10x55kg

Yates Rows (Reverse Grip)

25x40kg

20x60kg

15x70kg

15x70kg

18x70kg

Lat Pull Down

15x26kg

15x33kg

15x40kg

12x47kg

Cycling HIIT 3x30sec bursts 15 min, 7 km 170 cal.

*30/05/2015*

1520 calories, 146g/88g/62g, 38/23/38.

*Lower B*

Squat

15x20kg

12x40kg

12x60kg

10x80kg

5x100kg

Leg Press

20x35kg

18x55kg

16x75kg

15x95kg

10x115kg

12x125kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x35kg

12,12,12x40kg

12,12,12x40kg

Cycling LISS 30 min, 13.8 km 326 cal.

*31/05/2015*

1220 calories, 97g/131g/48g, 29/39/32.

*01/06/2015*

1350 calories, 150g/80g/44g, 46/24/30.

Cycling Fasted LISS 08:30 90 min, 40 km 835 cal.

*Upper A 20:20*

Bench

15x20kg

12x40kg

9x60kg

6x63kg

4x66kg

5x60kg

Dead Lift - NO CHALK!

12x60kg

10x70kg

6x110kg

4x160kg

Overhead Press

15x20kg

10x30kg

6x40kg

9x35kg

6x35kg

Sat Lent Over Bar Curl (Not including bar weight), 10 Wide-Grip, 10 Close-Grip Super Sets

20x5kg

20x10kg

20x15kg

Cycling LISS 45 min, 17.8 km 357 cal.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok, all that cardio and lack of food from Monday stitched me up with legs last night as I couldn't even do 80% of my normal weights!

Lesson learnt, don't do over 2 hours of cardio, 45 minutes of strength, eat 1350 calories and expect to get away with it! 

I boiled up a load of eggs last night, planning on 2-4 a day. Also had bacon this morning with 2 eggs, lovely start to the day!

*02/06/2015*

2750 calories, 209g/196g/125g, 30/41/29.

*Lower A*

Squat

15x20kg

12x40kg

12x60kg

10x80kg

3x100kg

Romanian Dead Lift

15x40kg

15x60kg

15x75kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x25kg

12,12,12x30kg

12,12,12x35kg

Calories were a bit over the place, was basically on about 1900 calories and went for a 20 chicken nugget share box from McDonalds as a get me out of calorie deficit manoeuvre.

Think I'm going to start eating more, get my calories up, looking at last few weeks my average is: 1900~2200.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

You had any more thoughts about doing keto, or even joining the dark side?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> You had any more thoughts about doing keto, or even joining the dark side?


Thought about keto and as tempting as it looks I don't know if I could stick it. Just being honest with myself really.

I don't want to have to be the awkward person when I go out etc.

I'm still in two minds regarding the keto though.. Maybe.. I did some good reading and found a few proposed diet plans. Most consist of eggs, bacon, peanut butter, oils, fatty fish, chicken, brocolli, asparagus, green beans.

As for the dark side, just put up my proposed cycle, putting order in this week.

Basically going to be doing 600mg/test E a week and undecided on whether to go for 100mg/day of anavar for 8 weeks or go for tbol/dbol kick starter for 4 weeks.

Feel free to chip in, the threads here: link.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok bud, personally I think it's a bit soon to be doing a cycle, I would train for a bit longer natural and make some natty gains before juicing up, but you seem determined and I can see why, a lot of amazing results around. So good luck I hope you progress well 

As for keto, I've done it, and I have currently got my friend doing it. He's lost a stone in a week lol.

Anyway from my experience, it's good for losing weight fast, you'll lose a lot of water in the first couple of weeks no doubt, then you'll notice the fat slowly going away.

Its hard to eat 0 carbs but to get in keto you really need to stay below 25g imo, which I used to close to just having a bit of milk and sugar in my tea etc lol.

I handled no carbs fine though tbh, a lot don't. I did lose some strength no doubt, but that was probs mainly because of the deficit not so much the keto diet.

I used keto sticks to indicate if I was in keto, few quid from Amazon. Took me a few weeks but I did go into keto. Energy levels generally were fine, time I felt like I had lots, other times not so much but always ok.

I probs wouldn't do it again for a cut, as I felt like it was more of a quick fix, and I did lost some muscle I felt, although it could have mainly been fat that I thought was muscle ha. And I probs should have had my protein a little higher. So if I was to do it again it'd probably be when trying to get them last bits of fat off for 3 to 5 weeks or something.

That's just my 2 cents, hope some of it helps.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Dan, it's definately something to try, I'd have to do a lot of sitting down and planning of my meals etc though as I can imagine after a few days I'd forget to prep a meal and end up either under eating massively or eating something wrong and screwing it all up!

*04/06/2015*

2760 calories, 202g/165g/128g, 31/25/44.

*Upper B*

Bench

15x20kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

8x55kg

6x60kg

4x65kg

Chin Ups

12x-25kg

12x-25kg

12x-25kg

Yates Rows (Reverse Grip)

15x40kg

15x60kg

10x75kg

10x80kg

10x85kg

*05/06/2015*

2500 calories, 157g/190g/124g, 25/30/45.

*07/06/2015*

2420 calories, 196g/179g/100g, 32/29/38.

*Upper A 12:10*

Bench

15x20kg

12x30kg

10x40kg

10x60kg

6x63kg

5x66kg

Dead Lift

10x60kg

10x70kg

6x110kg

5x165kg

Overhead Press

15x20kg

10x30kg

10x40kg

*08/06/2015*

2000 calories, 198g/175g/56g, 40/35/25.

*Lower A 17:30*

Squat

10x20kg

10x40kg

10x60kg

8x80kg

6x100kg

3x115kg - LAT Cramp / Rip / Winded

Leg Extension Machine

12x35kg

12x35kg

12x35kg

# Too much pain to continue

So basically when I was squating yesterday I did my right hand lat area in, no idea how but felt like I was winded behind my rib. Still feels tender today and if I take a VERY deep breath it hurts.

No gym today, maybe not even tomorrow. We'll see...


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Following the lat/rib injurt ate well, rested up. Seems fine now!

*09/06/2015*

3130 calories, 178g/357g/105g, 23/46/31.

*10/06/2015*

2380 calories, 171g/153g/119g, 29/26/45.

*11/06/2015*

2830 calories, 209g/158g/152g, 30/22/48.

*Upper B*

Bench

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x50kg

10x50kg

10x50kg

Chin Ups

12x-22.5kg

11x-22.5kg

6x-22.5kg

Yates Rows (Reverse Grip)

15x40kg

15x50kg

15x60kg

12x70kg

12x70kg

*12/06/2015*

2140 calories, 190g/83g/123g, 35/15/50.

*Lower B*

Squat

12x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

Leg Press

12x55kg

12x75kg

12x95kg

8x115kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x25kg

12,12,12x35kg

12,12,12x45kg

Bar Curl

30x5kg + Bar

30x10kg + Bar

*13/06/2015*

? calories, ?, ?.

*Arms*

Dumbell Rows (per arm)

12x20kg

12x25kg

12x30kg

Dumbell Press

12x15kg

12x17.5kg

12x20kg

12x22.5kg

12x20kg

12x17.5kg

12x15kg

Hammer Curl (per arm)

12x10kg

12x12.5kg

12x15kg


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*15/06/2015*

2690 calories, 186g/204g/129g, 27/30/43.

*Upper A*

Bench

15x20kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

6x60kg

4x66kg

Dead Lift

10x50kg

10x70kg

6x110kg

6x165kg

Overhead Press

15x20kg

10x30kg

9x40kg

*16/06/2015*

2950 calories, 205g/250g/123g.

*Lower C* (Deadlift pain from Monday) 17:00

Leg Press

12x45kg

12x55kg

12x75kg

12x95kg

12x115kg

12x115kg

12x125kg

Leg Extension Machine

15x25kg

15x45kg

15x55kg

15x65kg

15x75kg

12x85kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x25kg

12,12,12x35kg

12,12,12x45kg

12,12,12x35kg

Hammer Curls (per arm)

15x10kg

12x12.5kg

*17/06/2015*

3210 calories, 155g/345g/117g, 20/45/35.

*18/06/2015*

? calories, ?g/?g/?g, ?/?/?.

*Upper B*

Bench

15x20kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

8x60kg

4x65kg

Chin Ups

15x-25kg

12x-25kg

10x-25kg

Yates Rows (Reverse Grip)

15x40kg

12x60kg

12x70kg

8x80kg

4x90kg

*19/06/2015*

? calories, ?g/?g/?g, ?/?/?.

*Lower B*

Squat

12x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

6x110kg

3x120kg

Romanian Deadlift

12x40kg

10x50kg

12x60kg

12x70kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x25kg

10,10,10x35kg

10,10,10x45kg

Bar Curl

30x5kg + Bar

30x10kg + Bar


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Started Test E & Anavar, jabbing 300mg/1ml Tue/Fri and taking 50mg Anavar for 2 weeks then bumping it to 100mg/day.

*22/06/2015*

2690 calories, 213g/221g/104g, 32/33/35.

*Upper A*

Bench

15x20kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

6x60kg

4x67kg

Dead Lift

12x60kg

10x70kg

6x110kg

8x168kg

Overhead Press

12x20kg

10x30kg

9x40kg

*23/06/2015* 1ml/300mg Test E, 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron, 0.5mg Adex @ 18:45.

2510 calories, 194g/195g/103g, 32/31/37.

*Lower B*

Squat

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

8x100kg

6x110kg

4x120kg

Romanian Dead Lift

15x30kg

12x40kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

10x75kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x25kg

12,12,12x35kg

12,12,12x45kg

12,12,12x35kg

*24/06/2015* 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 08:20.

3280 calories, 207g/295g/115g, 27/39/34.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone wanna chip in on low/no carb dieting...?

*25/06/15 * 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 08:20.

2390 calories, 205g/244g/67g, 34/41/25.

*Upper B*

Bench

15x20kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

8x60kg

4x68kg

Chin Ups

15x-22.5kg

12x-22.5kg

12x-22.5kg

Yates Rows (Reverse Grip)

15x40kg

15x50kg

15x60kg

15x70kg

*26/06/2015* 1ml/300mg Test E, 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron, 0.5mg Adex @ 18:00.

? calories, ?g/?g/?g, ?/?/?.

*Lower C*

Leg Extension Machine

15x25kg

15x35kg

15x45kg

15x55kg

15x65kg

15x75kg

Leg Press

12x45kg

12x55kg

12x75kg

12x95kg

12x115kg

12x125kg

12x135kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x25kg

12,12,12x35kg

12,12,12x45kg

12,12,12x55kg

Bar Curl

36xBar

36x5kg + Bar

36x7.5kg + Bar

*27/06/2015* 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 09:30.

? calories, ?g/?g/?g, ?/?/?.

*Arms 10:30*

Dumbell Rows (per arm)

12x20kg

12x25kg

12x30kg

Dumbell Press

12x12.5kg

12x15kg

12x17.5kg

12x20kg

12x22.5kg

11Fx25kg

10Fx22.5kg

12x20kg

12x17.5kg

Hammer Curl (per arm)

12x10kg

12x12.5kg

12x15kg

Cycling 50 min 23.3 km 510 calories

*28/06/2015* 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 12:00.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

what about keto? I tried it for a month or so last year but found it very restrictive and a pain in the rear for meals out and about.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

dan23 said:


> what about keto? I tried it for a month or so last year but found it very restrictive and a pain in the rear for meals out and about.


Strongly considering it.

At a stage where I don't have a Mrs now and can be selfish with meals out / not drinking etc.

Just want to learn a bit more about it.

And ideally work out a day to day meal plan that I can prepare and stick to the letter with.

Breakfast

Lunch

Pre workout

Post workout

Dinner


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> Strongly considering it.
> 
> At a stage where I don't have a Mrs now and can be selfish with meals out / not drinking etc.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed certain aspects of it, like higher fat levels opens up to tastier foods for me, but the minimal carbs was very hard to stick to for a long period.

Its definitely something I would try again in the future.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

dan23 said:


> I enjoyed certain aspects of it, like higher fat levels opens up to tastier foods for me, but the minimal carbs was very hard to stick to for a long period.
> 
> Its definitely something I would try again in the future.


Fair enough, I just need to do something because otherwise these abs aren't gonna be on show by Xmas, which is the goal...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Clen and t3???


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Firstly save yourself the hassle of jabbing twice a week. 2ml once a week is easier and won't make a differences

Have you tried consuming all your carbs around your session? I find it works a treat for me when trying to lose fat. Also the harsh reality is its a bìtch cutting when natty, always gonna lose muscle. So good move to the dark side lol you'll love the gains that are coming your way lol

Regarding training are you following a routine or anything? I find low reps(4-6) with heavy weights and short rest periods better for fat burning than high reps, much more intense.

See what you think, good luck with this.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Clen and t3???


Mmm, have some DNP to hand, could do that comfortably at 150mg/day but not really keen with the weather were having at the moment!

Clen and T3 stacked on top of the var/test might be a bit too much at this point? Or you not think so?



C.Hill said:


> Firstly save yourself the hassle of jabbing twice a week. 2ml once a week is easier and won't make a differences
> 
> Have you tried consuming all your carbs around your session? I find it works a treat for me when trying to lose fat. Also the harsh reality is its a bìtch cutting when natty, always gonna lose muscle. So good move to the dark side lol you'll love the gains that are coming your way lol
> 
> ...


All right mate, from next week I'll do it once, already done my 1ml today so 1ml more Friday then from next Tuesday I'll just put it all in.

As for carbs around my session, are we talking no/low carb all morning and lunch time as I workout straight after work at 5:00PM. How would that work?

Heh, I'm looking forward to it, don't feel much different at the moment to be honest.. 

I'm following a upper/lower/rest/upper/lower/rest/rest but have recently been adding an extra arm day. Also, started training with a mate this week, were gonna take it in turns to lead the way, this week we do his routine, next week mine etc.

With my upper lower I tend to try work down to heavy set of 8, 6 and 4. I might have to mix it up, at the moment I'm just proud that I'm going 4-5 days a week consistently!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> Mmm, have some DNP to hand, could do that comfortably at 150mg/day but not really keen with the weather were having at the moment!
> 
> Clen and T3 stacked on top of the var/test might be a bit too much at this point? Or you not think so?
> 
> ...


I never done dnp.....

But a small dose of clen and t3 could help you ...I'm on them and love the results and I'm no dieting


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I never done dnp.....
> 
> But a small dose of clen and t3 could help you ...I'm on them and love the results and I'm no dieting


What dosages you running bud!?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Clen... First week 40 now 80 mg day

T3 50 mg day

And test e 500 mg week

All Geneza pharmaceuticals

This is week 3.

And I'm getting the abs out before my holiday haha


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Clen... First week 40 now 80 mg day
> 
> T3 50 mg day
> 
> ...


Surely if I keep calories low (2000ish) that's just as good as 2500-3000 calories and T3+Clen?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> Surely if I keep calories low (2000ish) that's just as good as 2500-3000 calories and T3+Clen?


Sure same results but no as fast...

And I like too eat... In low calories I feel weekear


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Could use a source for T3/Clen if anyone wants to PM me.

Anyway...

*Monday 29/06/15* 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 08:20.

? calories, ?g/?g/?g, ?/?/?.

*Back/Tricep*

Dumbell 21s

21x5kg

21x5kg

Dumbell Press

12x12.5kg

12x15kg

12x17.5kg

12x20kg

12x20kg

12x20kg

10x22.5kg

10x25kg

10x27.5kg

6x30kg

Decline bench

20x20kg

10x50kg

8x60kg

5x70kg (Personal Best)

Cable cross over fly

30x6.25kg

18x8.75kg

11x11.25kg

Dumbell flys

12x7.5kg

10x10kg

10x12.5kg

Dips

10x-25kg

8Fx-15kg

8Fx-15kg

Cable snatch

12x15kg

10x17.5kg

10x15kg

Underhand cable bar curl

10x17.5kg

10x15kg

Cable bicep curl (per arm)

9x5kg

9x5kg

10x5kg

*Tuesday 30/06/15* 1ml/300mg Test E, 1000ui HCG, 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron, 0.5mg Adex @ 12:00.

2000 calories, 196g/138g/69g, 40/28/32.

Cycling 60 min 20.6 km 425 cal

*01/07/2015* 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 08:20.

3180 calories, 250g/250g/113g, 33/33/34.

*Upper A* 17:00

Bench

15x20kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

5x68kg

5x68kg

5x68kg

Dead Lift

10x60kg

10x70kg

5x110kg

5x150kg

5x170kg (Personal Best)

Overhead Press

12x20kg

12x30kg

8Fx40kg


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*02/07/2015* 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 08:20.

2470 calories, 259g/168g/81g, 42/28/30.

*Lower A*

Squat

10x20kg

10x40kg

10x60kg

8x80kg

8x100kg

4x120kg

Romanian Dead Lift

12x40kg

12x50kg

12x60kg

10x70kg

Seated Leg Curl

12x45kg

10x45kg

10x45kg

Calf Machine - Straight/Toe-In/Toe-Out Super Sets

12,12,12x35kg

12,12,12x45kg

12,12,12x45kg

Cycling 60 min 380 calories, 18.1 km.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Bench is at an all time high, so is deadlift. Guess thats the var/test kicking in. :thumb

*01/07/2015* 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 08:20.
3300 calories, 260g/290g/120g, 32/35/33.
*Upper A* 17:00
Bench
10x20kg
10x40kg
8x60kg
*5x70kg
5x70kg
5Fx70kg (Personal Best)*
Dead Lift
8x70kg
8x90kg
5x110kg
5x150kg
*5x176kg (Personal Best)*
Overhead Press
10x40kg
10x40kg
6Fx40kg

*03/07/2015* 50mg Anavar, 50mg Proviron @ 08:20.
2660 calories, 270g/172g/97g, 41/26/33.
Cycling 60 min 620 calories, 27.15 km.
Ab crunches
30xBW
30xBW
30xBW


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

So my arms been f-cked since Tuesdays PM injection of 2ml/600mg Test E. Painful to move, uncomfortable to sleep on. Guess I just have to wait it out!

In the meantime, have been looking at my routine and have decided to mix it up a bit and will be doing something more along these lines:

*Chest*
Flat Bench 2x3-5, 3x8-12.
Incline Bench 5x8-12.
Dumbell Flys 5x8-12.
Cable Flys 5x8-12.

*Shoulders*
Clean/Press 2x3-5, 3x8-12.
Overhead Press 5x8-12.
Dumbell Side/Lat Raises 5x8-12.
Dumbell Front Raises 5x8-12.

*Back*
Deadlifts 5x3-5.
(Assisted) Pull Ups (75-100).
Dumbell Rows 5x8-12.
Cable Rows 5x8-12.

*Legs A / Quads (Alternate Each Week)*
Front Squats 5x8-12.
Leg Extensions 5x12-16.
Leg Press (Low/Close Stance) 5x8-12.

*Legs B / Hamstrings (Alternate Each Week)*
Squats 7x5-8.
Straigh Leg Deadlifts 5x5-8.
Leg Curls 5x8-12.

This gives me a 4 day split the same as the upper/lower but allows me to concentrate more on my upper half which needs a lot more work then my lower half. It also maintains the core compound lifts (bench/overhead press/deadlift/squat) and has a bit more volume to try add size rather than strength.

Not much else to report for now.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Dr's order, no gym for a week (minimum).

Have somehow got an inflamed/infected delt from Tuesdays 2ml/600mg.

Don't see how as I cleaned before, used swabs, took every precaution possible.

Anyway... Gonna stop the gear for the minute whilst I figure out what I'm doing.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Back on it (the Gym)! :thumb

*17/07/2015*
2440 calories, 204g/175g/97g, 34/29/37. 
*Chest 17:00*
Flat Bench 
12x20kg
10x40kg
5x60kg
5x70kg
10x55kg
10x55kg
10x55kg
Incline Bench
8x40kg
8x40kg
8x40kg
8x40kg
8x40kg
Dumbell Flys
12x10kg
12x10kg
12x10kg
12x10kg
12x10kg
Cable Flys
12x12.5kg
12x12.5kg
12x12.5kg
12x12.5kg
10Fx12.5kg


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't be assed writing nutrition out so here's the work outs:

*Chest 20/07/15 17:00*
Flat Bench 12x20, 10x40, 5x60, 5x73, 9x60, 8x60, 8x60.
Incline Bench 8x40, 8x40, 8x40, 8x40, 8x40.
Dumbell Flys 12x10, 12x10, 12x10, 12x10, 12x10.
Cable Flys 12x10, 10x12.5, 9x12.5, 10x12.5, 15x10

*Shoulders 21/07/15 17:00*
Clean/Press 10x20, 5x40, 5x55, 5x50, 12x40, 10x40, 8x40.
Overhead Press 12x35, 8x35, 8x35, 8x35, 8x35.
Dumbell Side/Lat Raises 12x5, 10x7.5, 12x5, 12x5, 12x5.
Dumbell Front Raises 12x5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5.

*Back 23/07/15 17:00*
Deadlifts 12x40, 10x70, 5x110, 5x170, 5x150, 5x150.
Dumbell Rows 12x20, 12x25, 12x30, 10x35, 10x35.
Lat pull down 12x40, 12x40, 12x47, 12x47, 12x47.

*Legs A 24/07/15 13:00*
Squats 12x20, 12x40, 10x60, 8x80, 5x100, 5x120, 5x100, 5x100.
Leg Extensions 16x30, 16x40, 16x50, 16x60, 16x70, 16x80.
Leg Press (Low/Close Stance) 12x45, 12x55, 12x75, 12x95, 12x115.

*Chest 28/07/15 17:00*
Flat Bench 12x20, 10x40, 5x60, 5x75, 11x60, 8x60, 6x60.
Incline Bench 8x40, 8x40, 8x40, 8x40, 8x40.
Dumbell Flys 12x10, 12x10, 12x10, 12x10, 12x10.
Cable Flys 14x12.5, 10x12.5, 10x12.5, 10x12.5, 15x10.

*Shoulders 30/07/15 17:00*
Clean/Press 12x40, 3,x58, 5x55, 10x45, 10x45, 8x45.
Overhead Press 12x35, 8x35, 8x35, 8x35, 8x35.
Dumbell Side/Lat Raises 3x7.5, 12x5, 12x5, 12x5, 12x5, 12x5.
Dumbell Front Raises 12x7.5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5.

*Back 01/08/15 10:30*
Deadlifts 12x40, 10x70, 5x110, 5x150, 0Fx180, 5x170, 5x150.
Dumbell Rows 12x20, 12x25, 12x30, 10x35, 10x35.
Lat pull down 12x40, 12x47, 10x57, 12x47, 12x47.

*Legs 03/08/15 17:30*
Squats 12x20, 12x40, 10x60, 8x80, 5x100, 5x120, 5x130, 2x140.
Leg Extensions 16x50, 16x60, 16x70, 16x80, 16x90, 12x100.
Leg Press (Low/Close Stance) 12x45, 12x65, 12x85, 12x95, 8x105.

*Chest 06/08/15 17:00*
Flat Bench 16x20, 12x40, 5x60, 5x75, 11x60, 7x60, 6x60.
Incline Bench 9x40, 9x40, 9x40, 9x40, 9x40.
Dumbell Flys 12x10, 12x10, 12x10, 12x10, 12x10.
Cable Flys 10x12.5, 10x12.5, 10x12.5, 10x12.5, 10x12.5.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nutrition its the most important part to see the abs mate.... 
[email protected] training legs lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

> Nutrition its the most important part to see the abs mate.... [email protected] training legs lol


Hah, yeah, I've been logging/tracking it Mon-Fri I just can't be assed to type up 2 weeks of macro's this time... 

Love training legs... Not! But my upper legs are pretty good, as big as some as the bigger lads who neglect legs...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I got s**t calves...
No one it's perfect mate


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Debating getting a coach for diet/training/gear..

*Shoulders 07/08/15 17:00*
Clean/Press 12x40, 8,x40, 4x55, 5x55, 5x55, 5x55, 5x55.
Sat Military Press (DB's) 10x12.5, 10x15, 8x17.5, 8x17.5, 8x15.
Dumbell Side/Lat Raises 8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x7.5.
Dumbell Front Raises 8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x7.5.

*Cardio 08/08/15 11:30*
Cycling 60 minutes, 425 calories, 19.5 km (LISS).
Ab crunch 50xBW, 30xBW.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Times ticking on and certainly no signs of abs yet... New year isn't far away and is approaching fast...

Should I be looking at cutting calories back to 2000-2200 whilst I have var/test to take advantage of for a few more weeks or carry on eating 2500-3000 a day?

Cardio every day?

Also... 6x175kg deadlift, personal best!

*Chest 10/08/15 18:00*
Flat DB Press 15x15, 12x17.5, 12x20, 10x25, 8x30, 4Fx35, 5x32.5.
Incline Bench 10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40.
Dumbell Flys 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5.
Cable Flys 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5.

*Back 11/08/15 17:00*
Deadlifts 12x40, 8x70, 5x100, 5x130, 3x150, *6x175*, 6x70.
Assisted Pullups 9xBW-25.
Dumbell Rows 12x20, 12x25, 10x30, 10x35, 10x37.5, 8x40, 10x37.5.
Lat pull down 12x26, 12x47, 8x57, 12x47, 12x47.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Times ticking on and certainly no signs of abs yet... New year isn't far away and is approaching fast...
> 
> Should I be looking at cutting calories back to 2000-2200 whilst I have var/test to take advantage of for a few more weeks or carry on eating 2500-3000 a day?
> 
> ...


Personally I'd cut cals and increase cardio. Got my abs out quick on 1700cals.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

> Personally I'd cut cals and increase cardio. Got my abs out quick on 1700cals.


Hey Felon. :thumb

Right, so.. 1700 calories.. Is like 2 and a half meals..

I guess on 1700 calories it's important to ensure a good 700 of those calories go on post workout meal/dinner and a couple hundread pre workout?

You got a rough diet / breakdown for 1700 calories? Also, is that on 40/40/20 or keto or?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Or cardio o calories mate
Both together in hot weather? Too much for me lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

> Or cardio o calories mate
> Both together in hot weather? Too much for me lol


Hey man, I can do cardio some days but should I then eat to compensate for it or just eat as normal and be in a much larger deficit?

The weather doesn't bother me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Hey Felon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meal 1. 100g peanut butter and a shake with 500ml semi-skimmed milk

Meal 2. 330g low fat greek yoghurt

Meal 3. Tin of tuna and 200g veg

Meal 4. 2 scoops of whey with water

Meal 5. Tin of tuna and 200g veg

Meal 6. One scoop of whey and water

Cals 1775


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You want to loose fat faster...then eat less now... You will eat again when you happy how you look
Eat if you feel weak of course


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

> Meal 1. 100g peanut butter and a shake with 500ml semi-skimmed milk
> 
> Meal 2. 330g low fat greek yoghurt
> 
> ...


Mate, that looks worse then prison food/diet! :lol:

Fair play though, gives me some ideas, keep it simple...!

Maybe substitute a tin of tuna for a piece of salmon/steak etc!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Mate, that looks worse then prison food/diet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not for everyone but gets the job done for me lol.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

> It's not for everyone but gets the job done for me lol.


Fair enough.

Why not just drop carbs that tiny bit more and be in ketosis?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Fair enough.
> 
> Why not just drop carbs that tiny bit more and be in ketosis?


Can't function with carbs much lower. Having two carb refeeds a week.
Well up until today this was my cals but I'm zigzagging cals now. So higher,medium and low days.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Any recent pics?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

> Can't function with carbs much lower. Having two carb refeeds a week.
> 
> Well up until today this was my cals but I'm zigzagging cals now. So higher,medium and low days.


Fair play, any more info on that?



> Any recent pics?


Can get some up this evening maybe mate.

Can't really see much change in the mirror but lifts have gone up, muscles are so much harder/dense.

Since start cycle (23/06/2015):

(Sets of 5)
Bench 65kg -> 75kg
Deadlift 168kg -> 175kg
Squat 120kg ->130kg.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Only a few weeks of gear left so time to pull the finger out and nail diet.

Will be posting daily food macros for next few weeks.

This is gonna be tough. :scared:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> Only a few weeks of gear left so time to pull the finger out and nail diet.
> 
> Will be posting daily food macros for next few weeks.
> 
> This is gonna be tough. :scared:


You can do it...


----------



## e1usive (Sep 16, 2012)

Nevermind edited out lols.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Shoulders 13/08/15 17:00*
Clean/Press 12x20, 10x40, 4Fx58, 5x55, 5x55, 5x55, 5x55.
Sat Military Press (DB's) 8x15, 8x17.5, 8x17.5, 8x17.5, 9x15.
Dumbell Side/Lat Raises 8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x7.5.
Dumbell Front Raises 8x7.5, 8x6, 8x6, 8x6, 8x6.

*Legs 14/08/15 17:30*
Squats 12x20, 12x40, 10x60, 8x80, 5x100, 5x120, 5x130.
Leg Extensions 12x35, 16x50, 12x70, 12x80, 12x90, 10x100.
Calf Machine (Straight, Toe In, Toe Out Super Sets) 12,12,12x35, 12,12,12x45, 12,12,12x45.

*Chest 17/08/15 17:00*
Flat Bench 12x20, 10x40, 5x60, 5x78, 5x65, 5x65, 5x65.
Incline Bench 8x43, 10x43, 10x43, 10x43, 10x43.
Dumbell Flys 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5.
Cable Flys 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5.
*Diet 17/08/15*
1796 calories, 222g/76g/48g, 50/11/39.

Also put up a picture from 21/07/15 and 17/08/15 of my bicep..


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Personal best on deadlifts again, 6x180kg. Wonder what my 1 rep max would be..

*Back 18/08/15 17:00*
Deadlifts 12x40, 10x70, 5x100, 5x130, 3x150, *6x180*, 5x70.
Dumbell Rows 10x35, 10x37.5, 10x40, 10x37.5, 10x35.
Lat pull down 12x26, 12x47, 12x57, 12x57, 12x57.

*Diet18/08/15*
2232 calories, 261g/89g/87g, 48/16/36.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Diet, training and pictures all attached..

*Cardio 19/08/15 18:00*
Cycling 45 min 410 Cal 19.5 Km (LISS)

*Shoulders 20/08/15 17:00 (High Intensity, 30-60 Sec Rest Periods)*
Clean/Press 12x20, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40.
Sat Military Press (DB's) 8x15, 10x12.5, 13x10, 15x10, 15x10.
Dumbell Side/Lat Raises 20x5, 15x5, 15x5, 15x5, 15x5.
Dumbell Front Raises 12x5, 12x5, 12x5, 12x5, 12x5.

















View attachment IMG_5839.JPG


View attachment IMG_5845.JPG


View attachment IMG_5846.JPG


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Not a bad weekend, did some heavy bulking... Had about 6 shots of whiskey with diet lemonade at a party Saturday as was watching the calories... Then a 20 chicken nugget share box last night because.. Munchies... 

Also hit arms on Saturday so did Mon/Tue/Thur/Fri/Sat this week!

Got a nice pump off the arm session, see the photos!

View attachment IMG_5861.JPG

View attachment IMG_5859.JPG


*Fridays Food*









*Legs 21/08/15 17:00*
Leg Press (Low/Close Stance) 16x25, 16x45, 16x65, 16x85, 16x105, 16x115.
Leg Extensions 16x35, 16x45, 16x55, 16x65, 14x75, 12x85, Drop set 10x75, 10x65, 10x55, 10x45, 10x35.
Seated Leg Curl 16x25, 12x45, ANAVAR INDUCED LEG CRAMP - Had to leave.









*Arms 22/08/15 13:00*
Sat Bicep Curls (Both Arms) 15x10, 15x10, 15x10, 15x10.
Skull Crushers 15xbar, 15x5, 13x5, 12x5.
Hammer Curls (Left, Right) 12x10, 12x12.5, 10x12.5, 10x10.
Rope Pull Downs 15x10, 12x12.5, 12x15, 12x15, 12x15.
Sat EZ Curl 15x10, 12x10, 15x10, 15x10.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad bulking skillz going down right now. :thumb:

*Chest 24/08/15 17:00*
Flat Bench 12x20, 10x40, 5x60, 3x78, 2x75,10x60, 10x60, 8x60.
Incline Bench 10x20, 8x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40.
Dumbell Flys 12x10, 10x10, 12x7.5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5.
Cable Flys 15x10, 10x12.5, 10x10, 10x10, 10x10.








*Back 25/08/15 17:00*
Deadlifts 15x20, 10x70, 8x100, 6x120, (BACK ACHE), 12x70.
Yates Rows 20x20, 20x40, 20x60, 10x80, 20x60, 20x60.
Dumbell Rows 8x35, 12x32.5, 12x32.5, 12x32.5, 12x32.5.
Lat pull down 12x33, 12x40, 12x47, 9x57, 12x47.









*Rest 26/08/15 *

*






*


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*Shoulders 27/08/15 17:00*
Overhead Press 15x20, 10x30, 4x40, 8x38, 7Fx38, 8x33, 8x30.
Sat Military Press (DB's) 10x12.5, 12x12.5, 10x12.5, 10x12.5, 12x10.
Dumbell Side/Lat Raises 15x7.5, 15x7.5, 15x7.5, 18x5, 12x7.5.
Dumbell Front Raises 14x7.5, 12x7.5, 15x5, 18x5, 15x5.

*Arms 29/08/15 12:00*
Sat Bicep Curls (Both Arms) 15x10, 15x10, 15x10, 15x10.
Skull Crushers 15xbar, 15x5, 15x5, 15x5, 15x5.
Hammer Curls (Left, Right) 12x10, 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5.
Rope Pull Downs 15x10, 15x12.5, 15x15, 15x15, 15x15.
Sat EZ Curl (Tri/Bi Supersets) 12x5 + 12x5, 12x5 + 12x5, 12x5 + 12x5, 12x5 + 12x5.

*Legs 31/08/15 14:40*
Squats 12x20, 12x40, 10x60, 8x80, 5x100.
Seated Leg Press 15x65, 15x85, 15x105.
Seated Leg Curl 12x45, 12x45, 12x45.
Calf Machine (Straight, Toe In, Toe Out Super Sets) 12,12,12x35, 12,12,12x45, 12,12,12x45.
Leg Extensions 15x55, 15x75, 15x95.

*Chest 01/09/15 17:00*
Flat Bench 15x20, 10x40, 5x60, 5x78, 6x70, 10x60, 7x60.
Incline Bench 10x20, 8x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40.
Dumbell Flys 15x10, 15x10, 15x10, 15x10, 15x10.
Cable Flys 15x7.5, 12x10, 12x10.

*Back 03/09/15 17:00*
Deadlifts 8x60, 5x90, 5x110, 3x150, 5x183, 3x150.
Yates Rows 20x40, 20x60, 12x80, 12x80, 15x60.
Dumbell Rows 10x32.5, 10x32.5, 10x32.5, 10x32.5, 10x32.5.
Lat pull down 12x40, 12x47, 12x47, 12x47, 12x47.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Up from 78kg to 96kg from Test E / Var cycle. On week 11 at 450mg/Test-E and dropped var at week 9. Will be doing one more jab on Monday (week 12) then a 3 week break before starting PCT.

*Shoulders 04/09/15 17:00*
Overhead Press 15x20, 8x40, 10x38, 10x38, 10x38, 8x38.
Sat Military Press (DB's) 10x12.5, 12x10, 20x10, 15x12.5, 12x12.5.
Dumbell Side/Lat Raises 10x10, 10x10, 12x7.5, 10x7.5, 12x7.5.
Dumbell Front Raises 12x7.5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5, 12x7.5.

*Arms 05/09/15 14:00*
Sat Bicep Curls (Both Arms) 12x12, 15x10, 12x10, 12x10, 12x10.
Skull Crushers 15xbar, 15x5, 12x7.5, 12x10, 10x10, 12x7.5.
Hammer Curls (Left, Right) 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 10x12.5, 10x12.5.
Rope Pull Downs 15x10, 15x12.5, 12x15, 12x15, 12x15.
Sat EZ Curl (Tri/Bi Supersets) 12,12x7.5, 12,12x7.5, 12,12x7.5, 12,12x7.5.

*Legs 07/09/15 17:00*
Squats 15xBW, 12x20, 12x40, 10x60, 10x80, 8x100, 2x140, 3x130.
Seated Leg Press 12x75, 12x95, 8x125, 7x145.
Leg Extensions 12x75, 12x95, 8x115.
Calf Machine (Straight, Toe In, Toe Out Super Sets) 12,12,12x35, 12,12,12x45, 12,12,12x45.

*Chest 08/09/15 18:30*
Spinning 12 min, 5.8 km, 170 cal
Flat DB Press 12x17.5, 10x20, 10x25, 10x25.
Flat Bench 2x80, 6x70, 6x65, 6x60.
Incline Bench 12x20, 12x35, 12x35, 12x35.
Dumbell Flys 10x12.5, 15x10, 15x10, 15x10, 15x10.


----------

